# Eukanuba's *feed the breed* weight pull & fun show in bakersfield ca 12/10/11



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*FREE BOOTHS! FREE PARKING! DEALS ON EUKANUBA PALLETS/BAGS of DOG FOOD! WEIGHT PULL! FUN SHOW $10! NUTRITIONAL TRAINING! ATOMIC DOG MAGAZINE! WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR?!? COME ON OUT FOR A GOOD TIME IN BAKERSFIELD DECEMBER 10TH! YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW BAKO BULLYZ DOES IT!







(propane grills only) VENDORS CALL 661-346-9383*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
Come and have a great time,and at the same time help the dogs.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's what's up! Wish I could make it out there..... one day...


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

thats my hometown


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Logan said:


> thats my hometown


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*guess ill be there by myself! Lol*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gunna do my best to get out there. No promises though  I'd love to go pull Dosia


----------

